# Once again....Southern Illinois



## Tolen Mar (May 2, 2002)

Well, our group is on the verge of collapse again.  Our longest time most true member is about to move away, leaving us short again.  Those of us in our group have decided we want to play instead of DM and after graduation we want to go weekly for the summer, SAturdays 6:00 pm, in Herrin, Illinois.  

We are looking for a good experienced GM to run our games for the summer, and maybe to stick around with us after the summer is over (though we will have to see what works out).

We mostly like character-driven stories, but give in to power gaming once in a while, and we are usually open to any setting you might wish to run.  Any interested can email me @ solev74@hotmail.com.


----------

